# Falsifying Type Quiz



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I realized this is probably the best place to place it since it's actually a serious test so here it is:


> AM I FALSIFYING TYPE?
> Katherine Benziger, Ph.D.
> 
> Is "falsifying type" preventing you from feeling more joy? Take a minute to answer the questions within each of the following three groups. Read and answer them for yourself. The more "YES" answers you have, the greater the chances you are not achieving your full potential because you are falsifying your natural type.
> ...


Personally got a ton of yes's and barely any no's...utterly shocked I am :dry: Try for yourselves if you have issues figuring out if you've been living a lie as well. :happy: Do not fret, the good news is it's fixable when you figure out your proper dominant function and develop it.

Here's a bit more info on the author's theory on Falsification of Type:


> FALSIFICATION OF TYPE
> 
> By Katherine Benziger, Ph.D.
> 
> ...


All from: Benziger Thinking Styles Assessment


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

This might be helpful too...

CG Jung Page - The Physiology of Type (Part 3)


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I was hoping you'd have noticed this :happy: It sure brings things to light doesn't it? lol


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> I was hoping you'd have noticed this :happy: It sure brings things to light doesn't it? lol


I'm trying to get a better understanding of the implications. But there is so much going on when these things happens, and I need to read up more on the basic Jungian theories in the first place...


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

penchant said:


> I'm trying to get a better understanding of the implications. But there is so much going on when these things happens, and I need to read up more on the basic Jungian theories in the first place...


From what I've read so far it isn't pretty. At least it's something you can work on though which is much better than just putting up with things the way they are, needing therapy or taking medications. I'd much rather learn to use my proper function ANY day over those :happy:. It's amazing just how this can affect you physically and in such a drastic way but it does make sense if you buy the energy your brain uses when using wrong functions.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

@penchant and @SuPERNaUT (since you're the only two who have posted in this thread :crazy

I've been wanting to respond to this thread for a while, but I've been putting it off. Anyway, I think the reason I'm not so sure about my type is because I could simply be an NP who has been forced to cope with an SJ-based public school system, and thus have adopted SJ traits as a result. I dislike making mistakes (which I have read in an article is a sensor trait), but that's mainly because I've learned that mistakes=wrong=stupidity. Not 100% certain on this, though.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm not trying to be rude or dismissive, but to be honest much of the OP reads like a description of most Americans in the workplace, day to day. Unless a person is lucky enough to have a job they really love (and sometimes even if they do), some of those bullet points are going to be a "yes".


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

phthalocyanine said:


> I'm not trying to be rude or dismissive, but to be honest much of the OP reads like a description of most Americans in the workplace, day to day. Unless a person is lucky enough to have a job they really love (and sometimes even if they do), some of those bullet points are going to be a "yes".


Then it is a very widespread problem that hasn't been taken seriously enough. The fact that it is common does not mean that it is okay.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> @penchant and @SuPERNaUT (since you're the only two who have posted in this thread :crazy
> 
> I've been wanting to respond to this thread for a while, but I've been putting it off. Anyway, I think the reason I'm not so sure about my type is because I could simply be an NP who has been forced to cope with an SJ-based public school system, and thus have adopted SJ traits as a result. I dislike making mistakes (which I have read in an article is a sensor trait), but that's mainly because I've learned that mistakes=wrong=stupidity. Not 100% certain on this, though.


I guess everyone dislikes making mistakes, just in different ways I suppose. But I totally agree that schooling and work that tries to make you something else than what fits our type would be stressing.

This, I think, would also be the key to understanding it; since the external influences change your behaviour but do not really change your preference and type, when you are acting out of type that make you more stressed and less satisfied. While there sure can be a lot of different reasons for being unhappy with your life besides acting out of type, I would be surprised to find a person that is behaving contrary to their type and actually being happy with it.

So maybe a first thing could be to see if you can observe any difference in your preference and behaviour in situations where you are happy with yourself and situations where you feel that you are not being yourself?

On mistakes, I'd guess any J hates them. I don't know as much about Ps but maybe xNFPs are the same for some reason. Not SPs so much I'd think though, but maybe that's just prejudice from my side... And then of course a mistake can be so many different things depending on what you value and take pride in.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

penchant said:


> I guess everyone dislikes making mistakes, just in different ways I suppose. But I totally agree that schooling and work that tries to make you something else than what fits our type would be stressing.
> 
> This, I think, would also be the key to understanding it; since the external influences change your behaviour but do not really change your preference and type, when you are acting out of type that make you more stressed and less satisfied. While there sure can be a lot of different reasons for being unhappy with your life besides acting out of type, I would be surprised to find a person that is behaving contrary to their type and actually being happy with it.


Agreed, being made to act like someone else isn't pleasant or healthy in the long run, I should know this.



penchant said:


> So maybe a first thing could be to see if you can observe any difference in your preference and behaviour in situations where you are happy with yourself and situations where you feel that you are not being yourself?


Yes big difference, hence my belief that most of my life has been led under stress and when there were periods of what I call normalcy (where I at least felt a little comfortable in my skin) I see a completely different person and behaviours.



penchant said:


> On mistakes, I'd guess any J hates them. I don't know as much about Ps but maybe xNFPs are the same for some reason. Not SPs so much I'd think though, but maybe that's just prejudice from my side... And then of course a mistake can be so many different things depending on what you value and take pride in.


I'm no J and I hated making mistakes, still do. The scope isn't as wide as it used to be now it's mostly in things that matter to me. I've probably got all kinds of foot prints of my own all over my butt because of that :tongue:


----------



## human (Dec 23, 2010)

I wonder if, even in a job or school environment that is contrary to your type, there might be other ways to engage in your natural gifts? There might be ways to shift the work ever-so-slightly to fit more with your style. Even if that's not possible, there are nights and weekends, which could be full of all sorts of hobbies and activities that could be true to your type. This might be a way to get some nourishment, even in a work situation that is less than ideal, no?


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

I rebelled my way againts school and every system that didnt fit me. If you have in if it in you, you cannot conform. At the time I just did it becuse every sytem felt untural to me, looking back and knowing what I know now it all makes sence.
It caused me considerble hell but Im glad I did, I would do it al over again. My hobies al revolved around what felt right for me but Im me 100% of the time
I also love my job the moment I don't I will leave.
You have to be true to your self to kind to your self


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

human said:


> I wonder if, even in a job or school environment that is contrary to your type, there might be other ways to engage in your natural gifts? There might be ways to shift the work ever-so-slightly to fit more with your style. Even if that's not possible, there are nights and weekends, which could be full of all sorts of hobbies and activities that could be true to your type. This might be a way to get some nourishment, even in a work situation that is less than ideal, no?


It might be if you become aware of it early enough in those situations. I don't know enough to say so honestly. I'd say it's a way to improve but being someone else is just going to be hurtful in the end, that I do know.


----------



## vellocent (Dec 18, 2010)

Irritability and "a lack of joy" , that sounds like hypomania or depression like she said. Maybe that explains some behavioral aspect of bipolar.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

I got a lot of No's. 

This is going to be a little nitpicky but the last set should really be separated. I treated those questions as one even though technically there are 2 in one question. =T


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> It might be if you become aware of it early enough in those situations. I don't know enough to say so honestly. I'd say it's a way to improve but being someone else is just going to be hurtful in the end, that I do know.


I'm gonna guess that FPs are most dissatisfied in their jobs, unless they've been able to obtain a particular career that suits their personality - something less structured, less corporate, etc.

I think the reason why so many people hate their jobs in the U.S. is because corporate bullshit is unapologetically either SJ on lower levels, and perhaps NTJ on higher levels.

Even our school system has been horribly revamped to take most of the creativity out of teaching. It was disheartening how many experienced, older teachers I met who now hate their jobs because of No Child Left Behind and an over-emphasis on standardized testing.


----------

